# What's dat funny bike?



## CharlieB (16 Oct 2009)

Does anyone know what those funny triangular shaped bikes I keep seeing round C. Ldn are?
Don't have a photo, but tiny wheel (smaller than a Brompton, I think) at each bottom corner, saddle at the apex, and bars sprouting out of the front of the triangle.

Anyone got one?


----------



## SavageHoutkop (16 Oct 2009)

this maybe?

http://www.a-bike.co.uk/store/home.php


----------



## CharlieB (16 Oct 2009)

That's interesting - I don't think it's one of them, although I have seen those as well!
Crikey, it's cheap, though.


----------



## palinurus (16 Oct 2009)

Strida?


----------



## palinurus (16 Oct 2009)

I've always fancied keeping one under my desk for those quick trips to the pie shop


----------



## CharlieB (16 Oct 2009)

palinurus said:


> Strida?


That's the one!
You must have an old fashioned tall desk.
Any good? They look fun!


----------



## Davidc (16 Oct 2009)

SavageHoutkop said:


> this maybe?
> 
> http://www.a-bike.co.uk/store/home.php



Didn't realise Sir Clive Sinclair was still around!

Where's the battery and electric motor?


----------



## palinurus (17 Oct 2009)

CharlieB said:


> That's the one!
> You must have an old fashioned tall desk.
> Any good? They look fun!



It folds to form a long, thin package like this:






Never ridden one. I doubt they'd be good for 50 miles like a Brompton can be, but for short flattish trips around town they probably are fun.


----------



## urbanfatboy (7 Nov 2009)

CharlieB said:


> That's interesting - I don't think it's one of them, although I have seen those as well!
> Crikey, it's cheap, though.




You can get a generic rip-off, exactly the same for about £50 too


The Strida is a belt-drive isn't it?


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Nov 2009)

Strida is belt-drive, yes.
I have ridden an A-Bike. They're...erm...not sure how to put this...ruddy awful.
Seriously, they're pretty bad. Slow, uncomfortable and they handle very strangely.
Not to put anyone off or anything.


----------



## urbanfatboy (8 Nov 2009)

oh agreed, i have an a-bike snide. it might be better if you are 5'8" or less, but to me it feels like a clown bike


----------



## Arch (8 Nov 2009)

urbanfatboy said:


> oh agreed, i have an a-bike snide. it might be better if you are 5'8" or less, but to me it feels like a clown bike



No, I'm 5'3" and it was awful.

It's the tiny wheels. Anything other than perfect new tarmac, or an inside floor, and you risk losing the whole wheel down a pothole.


----------

